# Internet crabs...



## Otter (Dec 4, 2004)

I've finally found some chunk crab locally that is good enough for crabcakes, but it's not quite as good as I would like for a pure snack treat. Anyone know a good internet source? I liked Dungeness when we lived in CA, but I'm open to other varieties as long as they are good.


----------



## MJ (Dec 4, 2004)

Did you try the link at the top of this page? Looks like they have a big selection.
http://www.seafoodplate.com/products/kingcrab.aspx?id=ggl


----------



## BigBlueMouse (Jan 5, 2005)

Ah, that's one thing that I don't have a shortage of here in Baton Rouge. I miss crapies, and other fun stuff from the lakes of Wisconsin and Minnesota, but I'm never at a loss for crabs now that I've moved here to Louisiana. 

I wish I had a website for you, or wish that I could package some of this delicious crabmeat that I see daily to send to you.


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2013)

wow, talk about lurker surfing.

an 8 1/2 year old wave...

anyone have a good source for crabmeat?


----------



## vitauta (May 2, 2013)

whew, NOT a thread about stds.


----------



## MrsLMB (May 2, 2013)

vitauta said:


> whew, NOT a thread about stds.


 
  that is what I thought too !!


----------



## Hoot (May 2, 2013)

vitauta said:


> whew, NOT a thread about stds.


  I was nervous about clickin' on this thread as well.


----------



## CraigC (May 2, 2013)

buckytom said:


> wow, talk about lurker surfing.
> 
> an 8 1/2 year old wave...
> 
> anyone have a good source for crabmeat?


 
Can't you get live blue crab in joisey? That would be my source. Steam em and pick em. Got to restrain yourself from eaten as your pickin though.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 2, 2013)

buckytom said:


> wow, talk about lurker surfing.
> 
> an 8 1/2 year old wave...
> 
> anyone have a good source for crabmeat?



Yeah, there's this fishmonger about a mile away from me who has beautiful fresh crabmeat. Or the boat rental company about two blocks away where you can check your crab pots in the river. You can have two crab pots per person without a license here. These are Chesapeake Bay blue crabs (NOT Maryland crabs )


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Can't you get live blue crab in joisey? That would be my source. Steam em and pick em. Got to restrain yourself from eaten as your pickin though.



yes, but they're kinda small. it's almost impossible not to eat as much as you pick because it takes so long. besides, i don't trust the water anywhere within a hundred miles or more of ny harbor. at that distance, you might as well just keep going to del-mar-va for the good stuff.

actually, my best days of crabbing were in bradenton, fl.., just inland from anna maria island. they were so good and meaty.

gg, i've never heard anyone differentiate chesapeake crabs from maryland ones?

from the way you mentioned it, i'm guessing the chesapeake ones are sweeter, or bigger, or both?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 2, 2013)

buckytom said:


> gg, i've never heard anyone differentiate chesapeake crabs from maryland ones?
> 
> from the way you mentioned it, i'm guessing the chesapeake ones are sweeter, or bigger, or both?



No, they're the same thing - it's just the OCD editor in me. I get irritated when people say "Maryland crabs," as if the blue crabs "belong" to or are native to Maryland. Virginia has a bigger Bay coastline and a longer (European) food history, so it has as much claim to the crabs as Maryland. They're located throughout the Chesapeake Bay.

Yeah, it makes me crabby


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> No, they're the same thing - it's just the OCD editor in me. I get irritated when people say "Maryland crabs," as if the blue crabs "belong" to or are native to Maryland. Virginia has a bigger Bay coastline and a longer (European) food history, so it has as much claim to the crabs as Maryland. They're located throughout the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> Yeah, it makes me crabby


 
How do you feel about New York strip steak?
Are you OK with that?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 2, 2013)

It sounds like some kind of computer virus!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 2, 2013)

pacanis said:


> How do you feel about New York strip steak?
> Are you OK with that?



See, I don't even know what that is. When I'm editor of a food mag, it's a Delmonico steak, got it, buster?!?


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> See, I don't even know what that is. When I'm editor of a food mag, it's a Delmonico steak, got it, buster?!?



I always considered a Delmonico to be a rib eye, but I know there are differences of opinion here.


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> See, I don't even know what that is. When I'm editor of a food mag, it's a Delmonico steak, got it, buster?!?


 
Au contraire... 
In these parts a delmonico steak refers to a ribeye, but usually sold during the summer months. Nothing to do with Delmonico's restaurant. And a NY strip is... well, a NY strip. You can't slice a steak from a prime rib roast and call it a NY strip. Although I'm sure they serve New York strips at Delmonico's 
All I know is this thread is starting to make my fingers itch 
And I did buy some blue crabs off the internet last year and was quite happy with them, but I don't seem to have saved the link


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 2, 2013)

I checked my mail in box today.  Then I looked in the disk slot.   Nope. No  Internet crabs here.  

I once had a good tasting recipe for something called DelMarVa Chicken. I think it had a slice of ham as well as chicken and I don't remember what else that made it a classic dish from that tri-state area.  I don't think it had any crab in it.    It was good tho.


----------



## vitauta (May 2, 2013)

when i lived in maryland, i had crabs all summer long, and was happy as a clam....

i still get email ads from maryland blue crab express.  right now, 1/2 bushel of their mixed size crabs runs about $160, including shipping and handling.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2013)

Another one who was wondering about the name of this thread.


----------



## Addie (May 3, 2013)

When my husband was shrimping out of Aransas Pass in Texas, crabs in their nets were trash catch. The first thing they did when they emptied the bag on the aft deck was to get rid of the crabs fast as they would bit the shrimp and damage them. Sometimes the crew would save them and bring them home for a crab boil. They could bring home all the crabs they wanted, but were limited to 10# each of shrimp. They were blue crabs and some of the them were HUGE! Since the kids wouldn't eat them, more for me and my husband. Unfortunately that is how I managed to develop an allergy to shellfish. Too much crab meat. To much iodine.


----------



## afterburn25 (Sep 14, 2014)

Otter said:


> I've finally found some chunk crab locally that is good enough for crabcakes, but it's not quite as good as I would like for a pure snack treat. Anyone know a good internet source? I liked Dungeness when we lived in CA, but I'm open to other varieties as long as they are good.



if your looking for crabs try searching for blue crabs they are the best


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2014)

afterburn25 said:


> if your looking for crabs try searching for blue crabs they are the best



The OP was looking for crabs in 2004.


----------

